# Mosquito 2/15



## Fencemaster

Went out by cemetery. Little slushy for 50 yards but good ice. Covered a large areapunched a bunch of holes. All about 6”. Wentto harbor. Ice was sketchy. Went out south ofcauseway. Stay more west. Found 2” of ice 1/4 mile out in front of opening. East is wideopen. Careful going out of causeway. Friendsleg went through at shore on our way comingback. No luck only marked a few fish. Nobites. Better luck to everyone this weekend.


----------



## glfpro07

I plan on heading out of the cemetery in the a.m, this will be my 1st trip to mosquito ever. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mike Hatfield

Ya thanks fencemaster I will also be making a first time trip to the cemetery Sunday. glfpro07 if you could let us no your report that would be great thanks in advance


----------



## Grizzly Adams

I was at cemetery from 7:30am till 1:30. 17-22 fow but no luck today. No problem getting on the ice and then good 6” where I fished. Going again in am. Good luck


----------



## Mike Hatfield

We will b there early, 3 of us we will have an Eskimo shanty if we set it up. we're going to cemetery and going north. Thanks for the report grizzly


----------



## glfpro07

Well we got there around 830 fished till 430 and kept 6 nice crappie and 2 perch, we caught almost all of our fish in 16ft. Of water. The bite really slowed down after noon. Ice is solid out of cemetery


----------



## waterbite

Tight lines to those going out today. Will be trying Cemetery area Monday so hopefully the ice will hold up, will check reports later.


----------



## kit carson

Ice is good just singing up a storm today


----------



## Grizzly Adams

Ice is good at cemetery and along the shore. Easy to get on. I caught 3 keeper crappie and 1 walleye 15 inches. Slow bite today but plenty of marks. All my fish were 20 fow and fish would just move in and out. Swedish pimple with hook 8” below the pimple worked best. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## swine

I went out of the cemetery as well. 18 feet of water. Only caught 3 nice crappie and a few smaller ones. Tungsten gig with a wax worm worked the best for me. Lots of lookers, but few takers


----------



## chaunc

Someone left a home made red spud bar laying on the shoreline last night at the cemetery lot. I have it in my truck. Headed out in the morning. I’ll bring it out on the ice with me. Headed NW to the pack. It’ll be laying on my smitty sled. If it’s yours, come get it.


----------



## vib-E

swine said:


> I went out of the cemetery as well. 18 feet of water. Only caught 3 nice crappie and a few smaller ones. Tungsten gig with a wax worm worked the best for me. Lots of lookers, but few takers


Same as Saturday..never seen so many lookers...

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Hatfield

We were at the cemetery today. we caught 8 keeper crappie 9 1/2 to 14". 15 keeper perch between 8 to 12 1/2" and 6 nice gills. We we're fishing 13 to19' biggest crappie was right at 14" no eyes. We also had a ton of Lookers today . I switched over to the smallest tungsten jig I have and started catching more of the Lookers and probably caught 20 3" perch


----------



## wetwork

Mike Hatfield said:


> We were at the cemetery today. we caught 8 keeper crappie 9 1/2 to 14". 15 keeper perch between 8 to 12 1/2" and 6 nice gills. We we're fishing 13 to19' biggest crappie was right at 14" no eyes. We also had a ton of Lookers today . I switched over to the smallest tungsten jig I have and started catching more of the Lookers and probably caught 20 3" perch


Thanks for the report going out early for a change, perhaps those lookers will be ready tomorrow.


----------



## wetwork

vib-E said:


> Same as Saturday..never seen so many lookers...
> 
> Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


Hey Vib-E hope you shook it at them good enough to make them want to hit in the morning.


----------



## vib-E

I'll be out early too.see if I can't jig up an eye or 2..I'll be giving away crappie if I get any...


wetwork said:


> Thanks for the report going out early for a change, perhaps those lookers will be ready tomorrow.


Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## wetwork

vib-E said:


> I'll be out early too.see if I can't jig up an eye or 2..I'll be giving away crappie if I get any...
> 
> Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


IT'S OOOON ! Blue Gander Mountain version of the Clam Pro straight out 16ft of water! Take all you can catch THX!


----------



## hailtothethief

Mike Hatfield said:


> WeI switched over to the smallest tungsten jig I have and started catching more of the Lookers and probably caught 20 3" perch


The perch spawn was real good on erie too. Perch minnows were stealing emeralds in the grassy areas around the mouths of the rivers a lot this year. Thought about just dropping down the perch minnows back in but never tried em. Dunno how long it takes for perch minnows to grow up but i think its getting back to how it was 5 or so years ago where you could just light up dink perch from shore.


----------



## Mikj8689

Hey Chaunc, there is a gentleman on the Facebook page for mosquito fishing reports. He had posted he had one stolen/lost. He said that one was his. Idk, his name is Abe MCguinness on Facebook. That’d be pretty cool if it all worked out. Anyways, just passing the message. Tight lines my friend


----------



## waterbite

Fished off 305 today. Open water along the shore but easily crossed once on the ice pack, no issues. Had fun with the crappie. Threw back lots of small frys but managed to ice some keepers. 6 " of ice. Worked a few spots 16- 22 feet. Lots of marks and chasers but no eyes. Left before the evening bite so i hope it turned on for others.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

Thanks for the report. I hope the ice survives this week. Would like to go again this weekend.


----------



## wetwork

Grizzly Adams said:


> Thanks for the report. I hope the ice survives this week. Would like to go again this weekend.


I'm [email protected] The Ice is good

Sent from my REVVLPLUS C3701A using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyecrosser

Fished 305 this morning. Walked right on but will probably have to use the plank tomorrow. Caught 20 or so crappies and only kept 3. 23 fow. Started shallow and workroom my way out. Hole #7 produced all the fish. Biting very light. All came on a pimple with green reflective tape and minnow head. Tried using a whole minnow no takers.


----------



## Outasync

Caught 17 crappie, 5 gills and 2 perch. Only 2 keeper crappie 2 gills and 1 perch. All came on a gold jog with waxie in 21 fow. Had to lift it fast then stop and the fish would come up and smack it. Fished off of the cemetery


----------



## Bear1714

Did we gain any ice with the nice colder temps?


----------



## BudIce

Ice was making noise all afternoon, I was S of causeway. No problems on or off. Didn't have much luck caught a crappie & perch. Marked a lot just no bites. Not sure if it was my last trip or not, depends on how ice holds after wkend.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Eyecrosser said:


> Fished 305 this morning. Walked right on but will probably have to use the plank tomorrow. Caught 20 or so crappies and only kept 3. 23 fow. Started shallow and workroom my way out. Hole #7 produced all the fish. Biting very light. All came on a pimple with green reflective tape and minnow head. Tried using a whole minnow no takers.


Same lure and combo caught my crappie on Saturday.


----------



## Eyecrosser

That's why I tried that combo. Thanks for the advise. Should have tried other colors but when they are hitting you stay with the hot bite.


----------



## HappySnag

i fished yesterday off bouy line no ice problem.i got 1 crapie and 5 lb catfish.
crapie on silver green cicada full minow,catfish road runer full minow.


----------



## Stampede

Where is cemetery?


----------



## fmader

Stampede said:


> Where is cemetery?


Where Main Street in Cortland dead ends into the lake on its east side. It is in the southern half of the lake. It's an actual cemetery and not necessarily a landmark in the lake. Took me awhile to figure that out last year haha.


----------



## Stampede

I'm wanting to get one more ice fish day in and hoping to come to mosquito. I posted in hardwater and will ask here. If anyone can let me know tomorrow if the lake is accessible I'd appreciate it since it's a 4hr drive. And I guess there is a tournament Saturday?


----------



## fmader

Stampede said:


> I'm wanting to get one more ice fish day in and hoping to come to mosquito. I posted in hardwater and will ask here. If anyone can let me know tomorrow if the lake is accessible I'd appreciate it since it's a 4hr drive. And I guess there is a tournament Saturday?


According to some posts on Facebook, there are people fishing today. Ice was 6-7" prior to yesterday. Fortunately, the rain wasn't as bad there as it was south and the snow (also lighter than south) would have protected this ice I would think. Shorelines were solid on Monday when I was out, but they have thawed and refroze several times this season, so it's hard to tell from day to day. I was hoping to get out one more time tomorrow afternoon, but we'll see.

There is a tourney slated for Saturday. The cancelled the one at Indian Lake last week, but as of now, the one at Mosquito is still a go. We will probably know for sure tomorrow.

Update: I just got updated on FB. 6" off the cemetery but there's quite a bit of water on top of the ice.

I'm hoping with temps dropping into the mid 20's tonight, it will freeze back up.


----------



## fmader

Attached is the tourney flyer.


----------



## wivywoo

I was out Wednesday afternoon off 305. Went out about 430 and fished till dark. Caught every fish I marked. That was about 10 crappie All on JRap with minnow head. Shore was solid and 5-6in 16 fow.


----------



## drsteelhead

On mos now in 19 fow. Lots of marks and lots of landed fish. Ice is great, shore ice is solid and easily accessible. This is what my screen looks like at the moment.


----------



## fmader

drsteelhead said:


> On mos now in 19 fow. Lots of marks and lots of landed fish. Ice is great, shore ice is solid and easily accessible. This is what my screen looks like at the moment.


Nice! Probably hot ahead of this low pressure moving in Sunday!


----------



## Beepum19

We went yesterday out of cemetery and shore was good. We measured close to 8 inches of ice in every spot we drilled. First drop we got a nice walleye. Then they started being picky. Ended up with two eyes and half dozen nice gills and crappies. Left around 3 pm and there was probably a inch of snow on ice. Marked a ton of fish.


----------



## Eyecrosser

Stampede said:


> I'm wanting to get one more ice fish day in and hoping to come to mosquito. I posted in hardwater and will ask here. If anyone can let me know tomorrow if the lake is accessible I'd appreciate it since it's a 4hr drive. And I guess there is a tournament Saturday?


walked right off the launch and right on at 305 launch today. A little water on top edges held well. 6-7" of black ice. Go get them.


----------



## Eyecrosser

Stampede said:


> I'm wanting to get one more ice fish day in and hoping to come to mosquito. I posted in hardwater and will ask here. If anyone can let me know tomorrow if the lake is accessible I'd appreciate it since it's a 4hr drive. And I guess there is a tournament Saturday?


walked right off the launch and right on at 305 launch today. A little water on top edges held well. 6-7" of black ice. Go get them. Caught 38 crappies and a few gills. Brought home 5 and put the rest back to grow up. Wind was making it hard to detect bites.


----------



## Eyecrosser

Stampede said:


> I'm wanting to get one more ice fish day in and hoping to come to mosquito. I posted in hardwater and will ask here. If anyone can let me know tomorrow if the lake is accessible I'd appreciate it since it's a 4hr drive. And I guess there is a tournament Saturday?


walked right off the launch and right on at 305 launch today. A little water on top edges held well. 6-7" of black ice. Go get them. Caught 38 crappies and a few gills. Brought home 5 and put the rest back to grow up. Wind was making it hard to detect bites.


----------



## drsteelhead

Finished with probably 3 dozen crap and a handful of perch and sunnies. Still no walleye this year. I must need some luck or some coords haha. Today was probably my last day on the ice this year, wedding and honeymoon coming up in 2 weeks. Good luck to all.


----------



## joekacz

drsteelhead said:


> Finished with probably 3 dozen crap and a handful of perch and sunnies. Still no walleye this year. I must need some luck or some coords haha. Today was probably my last day on the ice this year, wedding and honeymoon coming up in 2 weeks. Good luck to all.


Congrat's and Best Wish's!!


----------



## fmader

drsteelhead said:


> Finished with probably 3 dozen crap and a handful of perch and sunnies. Still no walleye this year. I must need some luck or some coords haha. Today was probably my last day on the ice this year, wedding and honeymoon coming up in 2 weeks. Good luck to all.


Nice job! I’m still looking for my first eye this year too. That’s pretty much the reason why I need to get out one more time tomorrow lol. 

What area did you fish?

I was thinking of going against the grain tomorrow and fishing the NW side of causeway.


----------



## drsteelhead

fmader said:


> Nice job! I’m still looking for my first eye this year too. That’s pretty much the reason why I need to get out one more time tomorrow lol.
> 
> What area did you fish?
> 
> I was thinking of going against the grain tomorrow and fishing the NW side of causeway.


I was down by 305. When I first got on the ice at 8 I was pretty much alone. By the time I left there were a dozen guys or so.


----------



## wivywoo

Congratulations DR. Sounds like fishing as you knew it is about to end 
I'm heading out of 305 now. I'll report later.


----------



## randazzo87

Let us know..trying to get out 2marrow morning If ice allows.


----------



## fmader

wivywoo said:


> Congratulations DR. Sounds like fishing as you knew it is about to end
> I'm heading out of 305 now. I'll report later.


Good luck! I’m really hoping to get out this afternoon. Just nervous about being solo on this ice.


----------



## wivywoo

I know what you mean. There is just me and another guy about 200 yards away I'm here now. Marking a bunch got two keepers so far. Ice looks to be just fine. No problems getting offshore and a good 5 to 6 in out here


----------



## Stampede

Any fisherman friendly hotels in Cortland or around mosquito?


----------



## fmader

wivywoo said:


> I know what you mean. There is just me and another guy about 200 yards away I'm here now. Marking a bunch got two keepers so far. Ice looks to be just fine. No problems getting offshore and a good 5 to 6 in out here


Nice. Maybe I'll switch my plan up and fish off 305 instead of the cemetery. Still nervous though. It'll be 40 degrees by the time I get out there around 2:00.


----------



## Stampede

And let us know ice conditions when you get off.


----------



## wivywoo

Will do. I can count at least 14 shanties off the cemetery from where I'm sitting. So if you're nervous you might be better off there only because there's a lot more people.


----------



## wetwork

drsteelhead said:


> Finished with probably 3 dozen crap and a handful of perch and sunnies. Still no walleye this year. I must need some luck or some coords haha. Today was probably my last day on the ice this year, wedding and honeymoon coming up in 2 weeks. Good luck to all.


Crograts Doc see you in spring lol


----------



## wivywoo

Just got off the ice. About a dozen crappies and lost to nice eyes at the hole. Had one of them up on the ice and he got off the hook and found his way back into the hole and got my arm wet up to my elbow trying to catch him. As far as the ice conditions go , I did run across one area off of 305 that was only about 3 in so you may want to start taking your Spud bar out if you're not already. Otherwise the shoreline was still good and the average was probably 5 in. Let's hope we survive this weekend because next week looks pretty good


----------



## Eye Dr

Buddy and I fished out from cemetery today from daylight until 1:00. Ice was a solid 6-7”. Ended the day with 14 Perch and Crappie.


----------



## fmader

wivywoo said:


> Just got off the ice. About a dozen crappies and lost to nice eyes at the hole. Had one of them up on the ice and he got off the hook and found his way back into the hole and got my arm wet up to my elbow trying to catch him. As far as the ice conditions go , I did run across one area off of 305 that was only about 3 in so you may want to start taking your Spud bar out if you're not already. Otherwise the shoreline was still good and the average was probably 5 in. Let's hope we survive this weekend because next week looks pretty good


I should have went there. I did a drive by around 1:45 and must have seen you and another guy. I fished off the cemetery for 3 hours until my electronics’ battery died. Pissed me off. Battery read 70% and then just tanked out. Marked fish like crazy. Caught one crappie about 10 minutes in. 

Out with the ice! I’m ready for wading season!


----------



## kit carson

Got off the ice at 7:30 no issues solid 6 to 7


----------



## cement569

how did you do kit ol buddy?


----------



## kit carson

Last couple days been scoring real good how about yourself


----------



## cement569

just got layed off a week and a half ago, trying to catch up on things around here. gonna try to hit it this weekend....p.s im retierd as of now, look out fish


----------



## kit carson

Awesome buddy I will be out there in the morning


----------



## allwayzfishin

I’m heading up in the morning. Hopefully the ice holds together throughout the weekend.


----------



## kit carson

See you in the morning this oldman is getting some rest, and no on the photo for now


----------



## Eyecrosser

Fished 305 this morning. A measured 6 1/2 inches of black ice. Holes were freezing up this morning. Walked 2/10 of mile out from the launch. Nice easy walk. 7 keeper crappies and 3 gills. Caught another 10 short crappies and a 23 1/2 inch cat. Just squeezed through the 7 inch hole.


----------



## c. j. stone

I'd bet that Skeeter is a mass of humanity today! Tomorrow-not so much!!


----------



## wivywoo

I would have thought so also but I am out at 305 and there's only 8 or 10 guys out here. Cemetery doesn't look like there's very many down there either.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

How's the ice condition this morning? Heading up after work.


----------



## wivywoo

Good. No real change from yesterday. It's moaning and groaning and cracking a little bit more today than yesterday another wise still decent


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Ty for the up to date report. Will post my results tonight.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

Can you get in without a board? I was giving up but may come today


----------



## drsteelhead

One thing I started doing this year was wearing waders for ice fishing. And I've got to say, ive never been so comfortable. Totally wind proof (obviously), my knees dont get wet when I'm kneeling down to set a tip up, and the shore ice accessibility doesnt matter whatsoever. Would highly recommend people try it out for late and early ice conditions where the shore ice is questionable. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## B Ron 11

Please wear your wading belt.


----------



## drsteelhead

Always


----------



## kit carson

Presently on sweeter wind starting to really pick up fee walleye being caught and some crappie, really slow today compared to the last few days.


----------



## wivywoo

Shoreline was still solid off 305 when I came off at noon. Had one keeper walleye 21 in one throwback eye, half dozen keeper crappies a couple bluegill a couple perch. Was slower than the last two days though


----------



## swine

It was fine when I left around 1:30. 5 nice crappie and a couple perch.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

6 crappie and a perch, 15 feet, caught a bunch of small crappie.


----------



## fmader

wivywoo said:


> Shoreline was still solid off 305 when I came off at noon. Had one keeper walleye 21 in one throwback eye, half dozen keeper crappies a couple bluegill a couple perch. Was slower than the last two days though


If you don’t mind, what are you throwing at them?


----------



## wivywoo

Jigging rap or buckshot tipped with minnow head. Vibe no minnow. Tungsten jig with whole minnow


----------



## fmader

wivywoo said:


> Jigging rap or buckshot tipped with minnow head. Vibe no minnow. Tungsten jig with whole minnow


Thank you. I guess jigging rap is the only thing I haven’t tossed at em this season. I do have some amazon knock offs that I bought last year.


----------



## swine

Most of mine were on a white tungsten jig with a wax worm. Caught one on a minnow with a slip bobber.


----------



## HappySnag

thursday i fished Sginaw Bay Ohio ( mosquito north end )
i was in grup we had 50 eyes on the ice,i got limit bigest 23",best work blue/silver cleo with full minow.
first 2 hours i coud not by a fish,i had to moove,i do not like to moove but i was lucky i did.
fryday it slow down i steel manage 5
saturday i got 5 but i had to work for them,6am to 7pm.

this is no brag,it just show you you can have hot bite one day and next day is nothing.
#1 you have to locate eyes,then you have chance to get few,they are on moove all time.

this was best bite for me last 5 years,but you would not wonet to pay me for my hours,more then you spend on the job.


----------



## drsteelhead

HappySnag said:


> thursday i fished Sginaw Bay Ohio ( mosquito north end )
> i was in grup we had 50 eyes on the ice,i got limit bigest 23",best work blue/silver cleo with full minow.
> first 2 hours i coud not by a fish,i had to moove,i do not like to moove but i was lucky i did.
> fryday it slow down i steel manage 5
> saturday i got 5 but i had to work for them,6am to 7pm.
> 
> this is no brag,it just show you you can have hot bite one day and next day is nothing.
> #1 you have to locate eyes,then you have chance to get few,they are on moove all time.
> 
> this was best bite for me last 5 years,but you would not wonet to pay me for my hours,more then you spend on the job.


What size Cleo? And do you keep the treble? Good job


----------



## HappySnag

drsteelhead said:


> What size Cleo? And do you keep the treble? Good job


1 1/2" and 2"


----------



## kit carson

Happysnag just wanted to say it was nice to meet you and enjoyed fishing the last three days with you, pulling in a pile of walleye helped alot also


----------



## HappySnag

kit carson said:


> Happysnag just wanted to say it was nice to meet you and enjoyed fishing the last three days with you, pulling in a pile of walleye helped alot also


my plesure fishing with you,
call the weather man to turn the wind down and we can continue.
9am i look outside nice suny i was bomed out i did not go fishing this morning,i clean fish look outside havy rain then i was happy i did not go,then i had peace in my mind and started on fish chawder.
the fish created problem and i do not know how to salve that.
i had 2 holes 4' a part south and north,wind was coming from south and i was siting west of holes,i am right handed i put beter rod in right hand left hand i use rod i prefer less same bait setup,gess what, i catch fish with left hand,the wind swich to east in my face,i put the chear to east side and i continue catch fish with left hend.i am doing somting defrent with left hand that even i can not explain what,i was thinking i was jiging bouth same way with same lure.2 same lures 2 defrent resalts.
i fish with out fish finder.


----------



## fmader

Any reports on the abuse the ice took from this wind? I’m hoping for a solid foundation remaining and for it to harden back up the next few nights.


----------



## wetwork

fmader said:


> Any reports on the abuse the ice took from this wind? I’m hoping for a solid foundation remaining and for it to harden back up the next few nights.


Waiting to exhale lol

Sent from my REVVLPLUS C3701A using Tapatalk


----------



## fmader

wetwork said:


> Waiting to exhale lol
> 
> Sent from my REVVLPLUS C3701A using Tapatalk


Haha yeah. Actually I'm ready for the ice to **** or get off the pot lol. Unfortunately, with this temps, it's not going to get off the pot, so I'm hoping it will be fishable this weekend.


----------



## vib-E

Just got this all Facebook.don't know how true it is but here it is.that's posted today.2-25









Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Buddy just text.me he is on good ice at cemetary and said north end is shattered. Just going by what I'm told not in person report


----------



## fmader

vib-E said:


> Just got this all Facebook.don't know how true it is but here it is.that's posted today.2-25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


Yeah, I saw this too. I find that the wonderful people on this forum are much more valid sources than the yokes of FB. It very well could be true, but sometimes it's tough to filter out the BS lol.


----------



## vib-E

fmader said:


> Yeah, I saw this too. I find that the wonderful people on this forum are much more valid sources than the yokes of FB. It very well could be true, but sometimes it's tough to filter out the BS lol.


Well said.lol


Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## fmader

kit carson said:


> Buddy just text.me he is on good ice at cemetary and said north end is shattered. Just going by what I'm told not in person report


Wow! I guess I'm not surprised that there's ice, but surprised that there is "good" ice. It was 5.5-6" Friday but it was already getting soft compared the weekend before. Good deal!


----------



## kit carson

The fella that text me is a ogfer so I believe what he is telling me,


----------



## wetwork

fmader said:


> Haha yeah. Actually I'm ready for the ice to **** or get off the pot lol. Unfortunately, with this temps, it's not going to get off the pot, so I'm hoping it will be fishable this weekend.


Will be fishing St. Patty

Sent from my REVVLPLUS C3701A using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

He just called me.and said there is spots of open water out there so I would.proceed with extreme caution


----------



## wetwork

kit carson said:


> He just called me.and said there is spots of open water out there so I would.proceed with extreme caution


Open water out the cemetery?

Sent from my REVVLPLUS C3701A using Tapatalk


----------



## sylvan21

Took a drive around the lake today. 305 ramp had water in front of the ramp. Cemetery Shore looked okay. Open Water south of the causeway for at least 2 miles. Only saw two shacks out and those were the ones mentioned at the cemetery. Try to upload some pics but it didn't work


----------



## ezbite

sylvan21 said:


> Took a drive around the lake today. 305 ramp had water in front of the ramp. Cemetery Shore looked okay. Open Water south of the causeway for at least 2 miles. Only saw two shacks out and those were the ones mentioned at the cemetery. Try to upload some pics but it didn't work


 Sw of causeway is wide open, the ramp will be too very soon. Dam has plenty of open water and walnut run is ready for the waders. I too saw those 2 shantys out at the graveyard, I hope they get off safe, I've fallen thru mosquito 2x's and once was a day just like this, windy, sunny and the edges were fine when I went out in the morning, but after fishing all day and I was walking off when I got close to shore, down thru I went. Luckily it was only waist deep. There's no way on earth you'd get me out there after today.


----------



## drsteelhead

Anybody want to share the scoop on this wading game? Is there a point you can walk out on and cast during spawn? I've heard rumors...but I've got no real detail


----------



## snag

When the ice goes off take a ride along the east shore around cortland, you’ll see guys parked at spots and wading in that area. Easier from a boat if you have one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmader

My wife just gave me the green light to order myself a new pair of waders. I have Frogg Togg Steelheaders ordered this evening! I’m ready. 

I never waded Walnut Creek area. That could be a good idea soon. I’m also intrigued on getting into the bay areas on the SW side of the causeway. I concentrated much of my time at the cemetery last year.


----------



## HappySnag

HappySnag said:


> my plesure fishing with you,
> call the weather man to turn the wind down and we can continue.
> 9am i look outside nice suny i was bomed out i did not go fishing this morning,i clean fish look outside havy rain then i was happy i did not go,then i had peace in my mind and started on fish chawder.
> the fish created problem and i do not know how to salve that.
> i had 2 holes 4' a part south and north,wind was coming from south and i was siting west of holes,i am right handed i put beter rod in right hand left hand i use rod i prefer less same bait setup,gess what, i catch fish with left hand,the wind swich to east in my face,i put the chear to east side and i continue catch fish with left hend.i am doing somting defrent with left hand that even i can not explain what,i was thinking i was jiging bouth same way with same lure.2 same lures 2 defrent resalts.
> i fish with out fish finder.


North end


HappySnag said:


> my plesure fishing with you,
> call the weather man to turn the wind down and we can continue.
> 9am i look outside nice suny i was bomed out i did not go fishing this morning,i clean fish look outside havy rain then i was happy i did not go,then i had peace in my mind and started on fish chawder.
> the fish created problem and i do not know how to salve that.
> i had 2 holes 4' a part south and north,wind was coming from south and i was siting west of holes,i am right handed i put beter rod in right hand left hand i use rod i prefer less same bait setup,gess what, i catch fish with left hand,the wind swich to east in my face,i put the chear to east side and i continue catch fish with left hend.i am doing somting defrent with left hand that even i can not explain what,i was thinking i was jiging bouth same way with same lure.2 same lures 2 defrent resalts.
> i fish with Roth is busted north end cemetery is good ice





fmader said:


> My wife just gave me the green light to order myself a new pair of waders. I have Frogg Togg Steelheaders ordered this evening! I’m ready.
> 
> I never waded Walnut Creek area. That could be a good idea soon. I’m also intrigued on getting into the bay areas on the SW side of the causeway. I concentrated much of my time at the cemetery last year.


i went to north end and ice is busted i walked with spud bar 20 yards to many spot had 1" ice not fishable from ice.
i went off cemetery up to 200 yards 5" ice,400 yards 4" ice and spots open water everywere 6' x 30',10' x 20' to many off them,3 guys were 1/2 mile NW bad ice ,for me no more ice fishing now.if you like to fish now,take 12' boat and put that in from croseway,ramp is frozen about 100 yards.i got one crapie.


----------



## Tap that bass

Well everything will be freezing right back up if the forecast holds. All those holes will be skimmed over in the morning. Should be interesting what we see in the next few days. The forecast shows single digits over the weekend, time will tell.


----------



## HappySnag

Tap that bass said:


> Well everything will be freezing right back up if the forecast holds. All those holes will be skimmed over in the morning. Should be interesting what we see in the next few days. The forecast shows single digits over the weekend, time will tell.


for good ice we need to create 4" new ice i do not thing it is posible,they are holes everywere from 6' by 3' and 30' by 6' i had to walk around them,ice was making noice all time not growing just braking up craks everywhere,the ice is eaten from botom up not from top.the wind mix the warmer water with cold water below the ice and that is eating the ice.
you can be on ice somvere but you have to be ready for swim.


----------



## waterbite

kit carson said:


> Happysnag just wanted to say it was nice to meet you and enjoyed fishing the last three days with you, pulling in a pile of walleye helped alot also


Was good to meet you as well Kit. If this ice set up a bit the next few days, may see you out this season. If not. Next year perhaps. I have a friend doing a drive around mosquito today so i have my fingers crossed


----------



## kit carson

My buddy hit the Northend this morning spudded to the crack and spud bar went right through. Ice bad shape on north side of lake


----------



## fmader

I just read on the Facebook that I guy fell in out from the cemetery parking lot... It is a FB post so take it for what it is. If true, that's crummy and I hope that he got out safely.


----------



## steelheadmagic

From wading mosquito the last few years the walleye bite seems to be happening later at night? Sunset used to be the time but not so much recently. Also the jig and minnow has not been as productive as the shad raps. I'm getting too old for the fish to not start hitting till 10 pm. Anyone else notice this or is it just me?


----------



## waterbite

Ive not waded in years so cant speak for the shore bite. Night boating fishing experience has been jigs still pull fish till sunset then stick baits work better after dark. So far as time?? It varies day to day IMO


----------



## ezbite

snag said:


> When the ice goes off take a ride along the east shore around cortland, you’ll see guys parked at spots and wading in that area. Easier from a boat if you have one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Easier and a whole lot warmer


----------



## Tap that bass

HappySnag said:


> for good ice we need to create 4" new ice i do not thing it is posible,they are holes everywere from 6' by 3' and 30' by 6' i had to walk around them,ice was making noice all time not growing just braking up craks everywhere,the ice is eaten from botom up not from top.the wind mix the warmer water with cold water below the ice and that is eating the ice.
> you can be on ice somvere but you have to be ready for swim.


Agreed on ice formation. But these several days of single digits will put many back on the ice.


----------



## kit carson

Absolutely will be back on soon


----------



## drsteelhead

I think the air temp wont be the biggest battle to the ice formation. I'd say it's more about the water temp. Early ice the lake got down to 35 degrees. Easy to put an inch on overnight with that kind of water temp. But lately the lake had been hovering 38. Not gonna get as much put on I'd imagine.


----------



## kit carson

We have some mighty cold weather on its way

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tap that bass

drsteelhead said:


> I think the air temp wont be the biggest battle to the ice formation. I'd say it's more about the water temp. Early ice the lake got down to 35 degrees. Easy to put an inch on overnight with that kind of water temp. But lately the lake had been hovering 38. Not gonna get as much put on I'd imagine.


I get it, and I’m not being a smart as here, but what happens when it’s below freezing for over 5 days? I’m starting to think that most just don’t want ice to form. It’ll be spring and no ice soon enough, but for now, Mother Nature is extending winter. The forecast might change and as this will be null and void. But if the forecast holds we will be on ice for at least another week. I saw many ponds today that lost all its ice a few days ago and they are all skimmed over now. Just get those boats and waders ready, it won’t be long, but keep the blades sharp while we wait.


----------



## HappySnag

Tap that bass said:


> I get it, and I’m not being a smart as here, but what happens when it’s below freezing for over 5 days? I’m starting to think that most just don’t want ice to form. It’ll be spring and no ice soon enough, but for now, Mother Nature is extending winter. The forecast might change and as this will be null and void. But if the forecast holds we will be on ice for at least another week. I saw many ponds today that lost all its ice a few days ago and they are all skimmed over now. Just get those boats and waders ready, it won’t be long, but keep the blades sharp while we wait.


i would like to be on ice for 2 weeks.few years back the longer ice season the ice baise was 14" it could tolerate the temperature swing.


----------



## fmader

Tap that bass said:


> I get it, and I’m not being a smart as here, but what happens when it’s below freezing for over 5 days? I’m starting to think that most just don’t want ice to form. It’ll be spring and no ice soon enough, but for now, Mother Nature is extending winter. The forecast might change and as this will be null and void. But if the forecast holds we will be on ice for at least another week. I saw many ponds today that lost all its ice a few days ago and they are all skimmed over now. Just get those boats and waders ready, it won’t be long, but keep the blades sharp while we wait.


Today and the next three days, the highs are 37, 33, 46, and 39. Sure, the nights are cooler. This weekend still makes me nervous. There will be fishable ice this weekend, but any of the water that opened up will have thin ice that will be disguised. I want to be on the ice as much as the next person (mainly I'm impatient for the ice to thaw for wading season lol), but this weekend is a bust for me. I think next weekend is the better situation. I'm not saying that I'm putting the ice gear away for the year, but I think I'm done in Ohio. I'm thinking about going up to Chautauqua Saturday.


----------



## wivywoo

Has anyone ever fished Presque Isle on the ice. Someone told me that was really good. If so I wonder if they have any ice left.


----------



## Eyecrosser

With all the wind we just had I would say no. Do a search for ice being blown onto the shore after the last storm. Really nice video.


----------



## drsteelhead

Oh I'm not rushing the ice away. I'd love to hit a trip again when I get back in town in a few weeks. Just not sure how solid it will be. April and May are my steelhead months so I wont be back fishing Squito til after that.


----------



## BudIce

Anyone fish skeeter today or see guys out off cemetery?


----------



## glfpro07

with no recent reports im getting sick thinking im not going to be on skeeter this weekend


----------



## sylvan21

Several huts off cemetery and bouy line this morning.


----------



## glfpro07

that's good to hear, the baitshop said they hadn't seen anybody out today


----------



## wetwork

glfpro07 said:


> that's good to hear, the baitshop said they hadn't seen anybody out today


Really? Good report

Sent from my REVVLPLUS C3701A using Tapatalk


----------



## glfpro07

ya I called lakeside this morning and he said he drove the lake and seen nobody? i feel like i have been hoodwinked


----------



## fmader

glfpro07 said:


> ya I called lakeside this morning and he said he drove the lake and seen nobody? i feel like i have been hoodwinked


From the pics that I saw on FB, the ice looks pretty sketchy where there is ice. Open water at the dam, causeway, and walnut run. There are a few people off of the cemetery. Maybe he's not giving anybody the green light for liability or conscience purposes?


----------



## glfpro07

may have to try and fish open water. maybe i should call back and thank him for saving my life


----------



## fmader

Here’s a pic of the cemetery. There’s open water right out beyond these crazies. I also read that there were smaller pockets of open water here earlier in the week... which if they skimmed over, they are hidden danger.


----------



## glfpro07

that a no go for this guy, i will find open water somewhere to fish. thanks for the update and ya they are crazy


----------



## fishingful

I am up in geauga county just a little north of mosquito. I had 5 to 6 inches on my pond yesterday day. I went out today and pulled my shanties off the pond. I could hit the ice twice and sometimes once and the spud would go through. I didnt loose ice it's just soft. Will have to check again after this single digit stuff comes. But going to put most of my stuff away and move the boat to the gradge and start prepping.


----------



## drsteelhead

Mosquito water temp at 39 today


----------



## Outasync

Anyone fishing today


----------



## glfpro07

I plan on going tomorrow and trying wading, i have only fished mosquito twice an that was on ice so any tips or pointers would be appreciated


----------



## wetwork

Outasync said:


> Anyone fishing today


I fished on the docks in the state park caught 8 huge gills on a demon and minnow tails wouldn't look at a waxie and didn't come off the bottom they showed up while jigging. Did some scouting before that and talk to some that was fishing on the buoy line. They had to walk over 200 yards South to go out on good ice. Got a few picks of him going out and them out there. Plus they where out at the cemetery a couple straight out fishing and a whole gaggle off to the left out there fishing.























Sent from my REVVLPLUS C3701A using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyecrosser

I don't know if they are brave or not to smart. Drove around the lake this morning and didn't see anyone out. Way to much open water to be out risking your life for fish. Going to put the short poles away and get out the 5 footers with spring bobbers and start fishing the docks.


----------



## wetwork

Eyecrosser said:


> I don't know if they are brave or not to smart. Drove around the lake this morning and didn't see anyone out. Way to much open water to be out risking your life for fish. Going to put the short poles away and get out the 5 footers with spring bobbers and start fishing the docks.


Sounds like a plan perchman I mean Eyecrosser lol

Sent from my REVVLPLUS C3701A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian87

Well see what the cold weather brings this week. Hoping to make one last trip before its time pack the ice gear an unpack the boat.


----------



## allwayzfishin

I’ll be out tomorrow looking for ice access and hopefully getting on. I’ll post up conditions tomorrow


----------



## kit carson

Hit the North end saturday and Sunday, shore line getting rough on walk out last night. Saturday landed 2 nice walleye one being over 7lbs. Should of easily had my limit, then the pike moved in. Sunday was a pike slam put 9 on the ice ranging from 30 to a little over 40 inches. I think it definately affected the walleye bite on Sunday, still managed to hook a few. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyes on te ice

I was out at buoy line Sunday. Just walk out past the duck blind and it is smooth sailing from there. The ice is beautiful out there we got 3 eyes 20 crappie 1 pike.


----------



## wivywoo

That sounds awesome. If you guys got out this past weekend there should be no problem this week getting out with the colder temperatures. How thick was your ice. I have to admit I am one of those guys that get really nervous on thin ice. I would actually love to get onto some Pike. I always make a trip up to Michigan every year strictly to pike fish on the ice.


----------



## kit carson

By the way we lost at least 3 other pike to broken line and all pike where harvested to be eaten not thrown in the weeds!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Watch shoreline once you get past duck blind look for the boards to get you over the crack goid to go after that, I know if 3 guys that went up to there waist saturday, so use caution 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## waterbite

Thanks for reports guys Hope to get out weds. any current ice reports are always appreciated.


----------



## wivywoo

In my opinion once you learn how to get the bones out of a pike it's one of the best eating fish there are.


----------



## kit carson

Have eaten many in my lifetime, my dad was a avid pike fisherman. They sure do put a strain on your fishing equipment, I think they are stacked up for spawning. Was definately not what I was fishing for but was a riot anyways. Great day to be on the ice with good friends.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyes on te ice

My buddy landed 1 pike and lost 5 Saturday and he is one of the guys that got wet at the pressure crack.


----------



## kit carson

Talked to one of the fellas Sunday morning that went through on his way out, said he sat in his shanty in his underwear drying his clothes out, that's diehard in my opion!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## wetwork

kit carson said:


> Hit the North end saturday and Sunday, shore line getting rough on walk out last night. Saturday landed 2 nice walleye one being over 7lbs. Should of easily had my limit, then the pike moved in. Sunday was a pike slam put 9 on the ice ranging from 30 to a little over 40 inches. I think it definately affected the walleye bite on Sunday, still managed to hook a few.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


You are the Mannnnnn


----------



## wetwork

kit carson said:


> Talked to one of the fellas Sunday morning that went through on his way out, said he sat in his shanty in his underwear drying his clothes out, that's diehard in my opion!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Thats do or die


----------



## wetwork

Eyes on te ice said:


> My buddy landed 1 pike and lost 5 Saturday and he is one of the guys that got wet at the pressure crack.


I was talkn to a guy in the lot Saturday he told me about the guy that dunked wast high, I WONDERED why I never seen him come in . CAUSE HE DIDN'T sitting in his draws!


----------



## kit carson

Lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Going to try to get out of work Friday to hit the ice Friday and saturday, after that think the Northend will be done for the season.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## wetwork

wivywoo said:


> In my opinion once you learn how to get the bones out of a pike it's one of the best eating fish there are.


They had a video tape called No Bones about it showing how to do what they called unzipping it was a charm see if you can find it.


----------



## wetwork

kit carson said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Kit I sat there waiting thought he might need some fast help loading up his gear. I guess that under armor is dunk proof!


----------



## kit carson

I swear by my underarmour knock on wood I never have to find out if it's dunk proof

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## wetwork

Check this out for want to be Pike Eaters
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/59672763791549042/


----------



## wetwork

kit carson said:


> I swear by my underarmour knock on wood I never have to find out if it's dunk proof
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


LOL! I am going to double mine up heck forget it I'm going to cap that off with a 5X


----------



## kit carson

Good one 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ezbite

kit carson said:


> Hit the North end saturday and Sunday, shore line getting rough on walk out last night. Saturday landed 2 nice walleye one being over 7lbs. Should of easily had my limit, then the pike moved in. Sunday was a pike slam put 9 on the ice ranging from 30 to a little over 40 inches. I think it definately affected the walleye bite on Sunday, still managed to hook a few.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I'd like to see a photo of those 40" pike, not saying it didn't happen, but I've pike fished mosquito all my life and I don't remember too many 40" pike.. I know they are in there because I go out with the ODNR every spring to check the walleye nets and some are loaded with pike and we don't see 40" pike there either.


----------



## ezbite

This one was 38-39" and released as soon as photo was taken.


----------



## kit carson

Nice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

My buddy just sent me this and is there now an got 2. I don’t know about 40” but a nice one.


----------



## kit carson

This is some from Sunday the big guy was caught on Saturday not to sure if it was pictured will see if one of the guys took a picture









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ezbite

I'm not saying the pike bite isn't on, but a 40"er is something..and it's good to see because now I see a prespawn feeding pattern.

Time to bust out the waders..


----------



## kit carson

Bud all the years u have been fishing mosquito never seen nothing like it, we had five on the ice in 15 minutes it was wild. My friends lost at least four to broken line. We where hoping some if the ones caught would of had some lures in there mouth but no luck

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## crestliner TS

wivywoo said:


> In my opinion once you learn how to get the bones out of a pike it's one of the best eating fish there are.


They are delicious! Probably better than Walleye. I love Pike. Very mild tasting fish.


----------



## Ronny

ezbite said:


> View attachment 295763
> This one was 38-39" and released as soon as photo was taken.


That's the one he caught. It grew two inches since you released it.
He thanks you for putting it back for him.


----------



## wivywoo

Anyone thinking about going out Tuesday morning. I hate to go out by myself. But all this Pike talk has got me pumped


----------



## floater99

Ive had a couple GOOD pike frys while fishing in N Y pike was deeelish and boneless


----------



## wetwork

wivywoo said:


> Anyone thinking about going out Tuesday morning. I hate to go out by myself. But all this Pike talk has got me pumped


Going out Wednesday like to hook up hate going by my self to but will.

Sent from my REVVLPLUS C3701A using Tapatalk


----------



## wivywoo

wetwork said:


> Going out Wednesday like to hook up hate going by my self to but will.
> 
> Sent from my REVVLPLUS C3701A using Tapatalk


I would like to but I have to work Wednesday and Thursday. May take off Friday. Going to go for sure on Saturday as long as everything's still solid. Good luck and be safe if you go tomorrow. I didn't end up going today.


----------



## Brian87

Any ice reports?


----------



## allwayzfishin

Great fishing today for me, not so good for others. Ice is ok on the west end, but shore ice is sketchy. Don’t wonder to Far East because it’s deteriorating quickly. There is also a current under the ice making it unstable in some areas. Tomorrow is my last day then the waders come out. This is my first year really targeting pike. Hooked up with multiple fish the past two days. Kept two pike to harvest and fillet. Just for the experience and to taste it. I see 5 fillets coming off each fish. Making it boneless. I’ll be by rattlesnake tomorrow morning. Listen for curse words, I’ll be close by


----------



## DHower08

The 5 fillet method is the fastest and easiest for boneless fillets. I prefer Pike over walleyes any day of the week for eating.


----------



## fishingful

ezbite said:


> View attachment 295763
> This one was 38-39" and released as soon as photo was taken.


I know where your fiiiiisssshing.....


----------



## Jarhead

The last over 40" I personally seen was the state record pike (44" -which was broke a short time later) my father caught off of the Walnut bridge on April 1st in the late 70's on a silver buddy


----------



## Doboy

wetwork said:


> They had a video tape called No Bones about it showing how to do what they called unzipping it was a charm see if you can find it.



Close enough here;






Slower version here;


----------



## set-the-drag

I'm going to try pike this year I feel confident in my ability to filet it now


----------



## wivywoo

Anyone still on ice Thursday? I am taking off work Friday to try and wrestle some of these pike that are in. Love the pike fishing. Don't really care to be out alone. Anyone else plan on hitting the north end, presuming its still fishable?


----------



## c. j. stone

set-the-drag said:


> I'm going to try pike this year I feel confident in my ability to filet it now


Counting your chickens, std??


----------



## set-the-drag

Man you have no idea how many Pike I throw back because I never realized there were any good to eat but I've heard they are complete pain in the ass to cut now seeing some of these videos I think it's not bad at all I cut up a ton of fish every year so I'm extremely handy with a knife I've just never really known where to start what kind of never really even thought about trying it but the more I hear about people ranting and raving him how good it Pike is it is sparked my curiosity and now I have to try it would I be right to assume that Pike his very similar to walleye in the fact that the bigger they are the less desirable The Taste is not that I would even see myself cutting up of 40-inch Pike anyway I just kind of seems like a waste of a good breeding fish


----------



## wivywoo

Keep the 24-28 inchers. Very mild fish. Definitely prefer them for taste over other fish if you don't mind cleaning them and lots of slime.


----------



## set-the-drag

Isn't there some trick to get them to not get so slimy


----------



## joekacz

set-the-drag said:


> Isn't there some trick to get them to not get so slimy


Yup,give them to me.


----------



## icebucketjohn

I'll be heading to Skeeter, North end Friday Morning 3/8. For those who want to venture out, you're welcomed to join.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Well, I got the pike to the taxidermy and it’s going on the wall. They were all shocked it came from Ohio waters and haven’t seen one this big. I’ll probably bring the other twin up there Monday morning and strike up a deal for both mounts. Be a nice wall piece for my fishing room where my creativity forms on custom baits. Two monster trophy pike on a piece of driftwood caught ice fishing an 8” hole hand landed in the same day. I felt bad for killing the fish but it was for a mount, something I’ve always wanted to do. I won’t be keeping anymore big pike like this again. One time opportunity. I agree with sustaining the trophy pike gene in mosquito and large fish should be handled with care and take a pic for release. It truly is a great fishery. We all need to remember it now, because the internet can really mess things up. I kinda regret disclosing the information now because I fear the pike population in local waters may be affected by over harvesting. Idk, maybe I’m paranoid.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

That’s a nice fish man.


----------



## wivywoo

Congratulations I'll be out looking for one tomorrow. What is the length?


----------



## wetwork

icebucketjohn said:


> I'll be heading to Skeeter, North end Friday Morning 3/8. For those who want to venture out, you're welcomed to join.


wish I could won't be free till Saturday please report


----------



## Osmerus

Allwayzfishn. I hear ya. I throw back all the big fish i get. Get a quick pic and let them go. Keep the smaller stuff for eating. Gota keep those big fish genes out there. Nothing wrong with getting a mount if you practice good catch and release on most larger fish. That will be a nice mount, you will enjoy it for a long time.


----------



## chaunc

Has anybody caught a fingerling pike from mosquito lake? Been fishing there at least forty years and can’t say I have. Could it be because they don’t have good spawns there like the walleyes don’t either. Don’t worry about taking them home for dinner. They won’t be missed. EZBITE, don’t they keep some from the nets to gather their eggs?


----------



## polebender

Beautiful looking pike! Definitely a trophy for Ohio! Going to make a great mount! Congrats!


----------



## Wishful Walleye

Anyone on Mosquito today? Thinking of going out this afternoon if there is good ice anywhere.


----------



## c. j. stone

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 296119
> View attachment 296121
> Well, I got the pike to the taxidermy and it’s going on the wall. They were all shocked it came from Ohio waters and haven’t seen one this big. I’ll probably bring the other twin up there Monday morning and strike up a deal for both mounts. Be a nice wall piece for my fishing room where my creativity forms on custom baits. Two monster trophy pike on a piece of driftwood caught ice fishing an 8” hole hand landed in the same day. I felt bad for killing the fish but it was for a mount, something I’ve always wanted to do. I won’t be keeping anymore big pike like this again. One time opportunity. I agree with sustaining the trophy pike gene in mosquito and large fish should be handled with care and take a pic for release. It truly is a great fishery. We all need to remember it now, because the internet can really mess things up. I kinda regret disclosing the information now because I fear the pike population in local waters may be affected by over harvesting. Idk, maybe I’m paranoid.


Good Deal, Guy! You're exploits on icing bigger game fish are now exceeding bobrbucket's for catching panfish at the present time! If there's a contest for NEO Forum "Angler of the Year", Dude, you got it hands down!! Just curious though, do you ever work??


----------



## allwayzfishin

c. j. stone said:


> Good Deal, Guy! You're exploits on icing bigger game fish are now exceeding bobrbucket's for catching panfish at the present time! If there's a contest for NEO Forum "Angler of the Year", Dude, you got it hands down!! Just curious though, do you ever work??


I’m a frugal millionaire lol
I’m trying to get sponsors and field test equipment so I can fish full time.


----------



## surfnturf

icebucketjohn said:


> I'll be heading to Skeeter, North end Friday Morning 3/8. For those who want to venture out, you're welcomed to join.


----------



## surfnturf

How are the ice conditions there today 
How much snow?


----------



## wivywoo

Ices about 4 to 5n with about a half inch of snow


----------



## Brian87

Shore ice good? Was thinking about hitting the cemetery area.


----------



## wivywoo

I'm up at the North End. Don't know about the cemetery. Sure was good


----------



## c. j. stone

Some phenominal ice on Skeeter this year for sure!


----------



## c. j. stone

allwayzfishin said:


> I’m a frugal millionaire lol
> I’m trying to get sponsors and field test equipment so I can fish full time.


Been having that dream for decades! Just keep posting, living vicariously thru you adventures!


----------



## ezbite

chaunc said:


> Has anybody caught a fingerling pike from mosquito lake? Been fishing there at least forty years and can’t say I have. Could it be because they don’t have good spawns there like the walleyes don’t either. Don’t worry about taking them home for dinner. They won’t be missed. EZBITE, don’t they keep some from the nets to gather their eggs?


nope just the walleye for eggs and bluegill to stock kiddy fishing ponds.
I don't think you have to worry about the pike population in mosquito. they've been in there as long as I can remember and ive seen those walleye nets LOADED with them and they thrash around so much they just beat the heck out of the other fish in the nets.


----------



## wivywoo

Closed out the season today with a fairly good day. 1 Pike two eyes and 9 keeper crappies on the North End. The ice will be garbage after tonight


----------



## glfpro07

I fished below the dam today and did caught quite a few crappie and perch


----------



## allwayzfishin

Anyone fishing the open water yet by the causeway?


----------



## wivywoo

I saw a couple of guys there yesterday when I got done ice fishing at the North End. Don't know if they got anything just saw them


----------



## icebergy

Last hooraw on Skeeter yesterday on bouy line . Didn't have to be rescued. Time to get the boats ready boys


----------



## kit carson

Nice way to finish the season

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## wetwork

icebergy said:


> Last hooraw on Skeeter yesterday on bouy line . Didn't have to be rescued. Time to get the boats ready boys
> View attachment 296467


Great way to end the hard water looks good jealous in a good way


----------



## wetwork

glfpro07 said:


> I fished below the dam today and did caught quite a few crappie and perch


Good work what were you using?


----------



## glfpro07

A white mini foo under a bobber about 15inches. A slow reel bak with 3 sec. Pause and they were hammering it. The biggest ones came and just sucked on it and i could see bobber moving to the left or right and set the hook. Mini foos are proably my favorite crappie jig. I can pull em in on them no matter the time of year. I was using them ice fishing as well and caught some nice slabs. I didnt keep any of my fish from the creek lol i didnt know how healthy that creek is. If someone could tell me yay or nay on keeping them next time I would appreciate it. Anyways that was most fun I had fishing all winter. Spring is near!


----------



## brad crappie

glfpro07 said:


> A white mini foo under a bobber about 15inches. A slow reel bak with 3 sec. Pause and they were hammering it. The biggest ones came and just sucked on it and i could see bobber moving to the left or right and set the hook. Mini foos are proably my favorite crappie jig. I can pull em in on them no matter the time of year. I was using them ice fishing as well and caught some nice slabs. I didnt keep any of my fish from the creek lol i didnt know how healthy that creek is. If someone could tell me yay or nay on keeping them next time I would appreciate it. Anyways that was most fun I had fishing all winter. Spring is near!


Fish are pretty much contaminated any where in this country any more! Open septic tanks every where! Do u really think store bought are that Contaminated free? The oceans are polluted as hell! It what u want


----------



## brad crappie

brad crappie said:


> Fish are pretty much contaminated any where in this country any more! Open septic tanks every where! Do u really think store bought are that Contaminated free? The oceans are polluted as hell! It what u want


Eat what u think is safe


----------



## glfpro07

Good point. Just never fished the river and wondered as i seen trash floating by. Since i dont eat fish too often maybe i will try next time.


----------



## wetwork

glfpro07 said:


> A white mini foo under a bobber about 15inches. A slow reel bak with 3 sec. Pause and they were hammering it. The biggest ones came and just sucked on it and i could see bobber moving to the left or right and set the hook. Mini foos are proably my favorite crappie jig. I can pull em in on them no matter the time of year. I was using them ice fishing as well and caught some nice slabs. I didnt keep any of my fish from the creek lol i didnt know how healthy that creek is. If someone could tell me yay or nay on keeping them next time I would appreciate it. Anyways that was most fun I had fishing all winter. Spring is near!


Greatest of information great read any special size mini foo


----------



## glfpro07

Cant give you exact # but its not the biggest or the smallest. I would say anything but there largest option. There is never really a time of year that things dont produce. You want big gills throw a waxworm on it and use the same way. Slow pull in and WHAMMO!!


----------



## wetwork

glfpro07 said:


> Cant give you exact # but its not the biggest or the smallest. I would say anything but there largest option. There is never really a time of year that things dont produce. You want big gills throw a waxworm on it and use the same way. Slow pull in and WHAMMO!!


Thx going to shop now

Sent from my REVVLPLUS C3701A using Tapatalk


----------



## wetwork

glfpro07 said:


> Cant give you exact # but its not the biggest or the smallest. I would say anything but there largest option. There is never really a time of year that things dont produce. You want big gills throw a waxworm on it and use the same way. Slow pull in and WHAMMO!![/QUOTE Do you eat deer meat let me know b4 10:30 I'm leaving coming that way will bring u some for all the Info


----------



## wetwork

I leave at 10:30 I'll b at the spillway @12


----------



## glfpro07

no I wont be there I live in hartville so I only get up on the weekends. You dont need to give me anything, I was just happy to catch some so I will always pass onto other fisherman.


----------



## wetwork

glfpro07 said:


> no I wont be there I live in hartville so I only get up on the weekends. You dont need to give me anything, I was just happy to catch some so I will always pass onto other fisherman.


Thanks did a lot of walking, walked over spillway street side
then went to small bridge crossed street church side probably should have went to the other side, perch-man showed up went to other side with his [little green bobbers we had no luck probably the time of day. try earlier next time.


----------



## glfpro07

I hope you have better luck nxt time. I think i fished from 9 to noon.


----------

